# Official Dyno 2.0L figures and mods list.



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

This will be the official post for all dyno plots/mods. I figured this would be a good post to refer to and answer *all* the "How much power will my engine make with "_______" mods?" 
*NOTE* Please keep in mind though to take these with a grain of salt as ALL dynos~dyno operators are different. 
I'll split this up into 4 sections:
N/A MKIII 2.0
N/A MKIV 2.0
FI MKIII 2.0L
FI MKIV 2.0L
PLEASE!!!! PM *WolfGTI* with ALL your mods, what kind of dyno used, plus a *VALID* link to a pic of your dyno sheet. Dont bother participating unless you have one, ok? 
Anytime you redyno, PM *WolfGTI* with any new modifications and dyno sheets and he will update this link.


Please PM your info in this format:
Year/Model
Milage
Dyno/Shop
Engine modification details
HP/TQ numbers WITH a link to a dyno sheet.




_Modified by WolfGTI at 9:57 AM 2-8-2007_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Naturally Aspirated (N/A) 2.0L Mk3 - ABA block based*

*N/A MKIII 2.0*

tdogg74
1997 Golf 2.0 8v
106,XXX miles
Dyno: Dyno Dynamics @ KTR Performace - Ayer, MA
Stock OBDII 2.0 liter block 
VW OEM Windage tray
TM Tuning "Stage 6.2" CNC Ported & Polished OBDI head 
Stock size valve, undercut with 3-angle grind 
Decked .040" for a 10.75:1 compression ratio 
Neuspeed adjustable cam gear 
Techtonics Tuning HD dual valve springs 
Lightweight cam followers (OEM VW MKIV followers) 
Titanium retainers (10 grams a piece) 
G60 Corrado valve cover 
Bully Dog Performance filter & heat shield 
Ported OBDII throttle body 
USRT SRI manifold 
USRT Phenolic intake gasket 
USRT billit fuel rail with billet FPR cup
OBX T-304 Stainless steel 4-2-1 header 
Stock Cat 
Techtonics Tuning SS 2.25" cat-back w/ Borla muffler 
Techtonics Tuning custom program ECU chip 
Split Second ARC1 
Split Second ARM1 
MSD Blaster SS coil
With an Autotech 270* camshaft:
127whp - 119 ft/lbs
Techtonics Tuning 276* camshaft: 
135whp - 127 ft/lbs
---------------------------------------

WolfGTI
1999 Golf Wolfsburg *2.0 8v* 
90,000 miles
Dyno: Dynojet @ NGP Racing - Aberdeen MD
Stock Block - ABA 2.0L OBDII
Ported head, bench flowed - [email protected] 28inches water .500 lift
Gasket Matched Upper and Lower intake manifold
TT 276 Camshaft
TT H.D double valve springs
Ferrera undercut intake and exhaust valves
Unorthodox Racing Crank pulley
SuperSprint Header 4 - 2 -1 
120.2whp - 126.62 lb/ft
148,000 miles
Puma Racing 45mm ITB's
Megasquirt N Spark Standalone ECU
315 cc/min (30lb/hr) Siemens-Deka Injectors
Same head and block
132whp - 121.1 lb/ft
4000 miles on new motor -*2.0 20v* - 1st tuning session
ABA Block - bored to 83mm - new displacement 2008cc
12:1 forged JE Pistons
Arrow precision forged connecting rods
Kent Cams 293 / 295 camshafts
Autotech 20v Timing gear
Lightened and balanced intermediate shaft
Eurospec forged, knifedged, balanced and journal drilled race crankshaft
MegaSquirt N Spark Standalone ECU
Stock VW AEB 20v head (1998 Passat / Audi A4) - valves seats were unshrouded
Supertech SS intake/exhaust valves, nitrided, undercut and swirl polished
Supertech Ti valve retainers
Supertech Valve springs
16v Autotech aluminum lightened VW intermediate shaft gear.
16v Crank timing gear for timing belt
Unorthodox Racing crank pulley shaved to line up with other gears
Custom DCOE intake manifold using European VW ADR intake manifold
Custom PWR Aluminum radiator
Custom SPAL radiator fans and shroud
NGP 16v Spark plug wires
NGK PFR7B spark plugs
380cc/min (36lb/hr) Bosch "Genesis" Fuel Injectors
172whp - 144 lb/ft

 2nd Tuning session 193.3whp / 139.8lb/ft.
------------------------------------------------------
reynolds9000
1997 Jetta 2.0 8v
??? miles
Dyno: Dynojet @ trackMasters - Huntsville, AL

Stock bottom end
Rebuilt P&P OBDII head 
Decked .040" for 10:75:1 CR
OEM valvetrain 
Techtonics Tuning Dual Valve springs & retainers
Techtonics Tuning 268* Camshaft
Techtonics Eprom, not mapped for cam or head work
Drilled Air Box with K&N filter
Magnaflow 2 1/4" Cat-Back Exhaust System
OEM Exhaust Manifold, downpipe, and cat
9lbs Eurospec flywheel
118.9whp - 121 ft/lbs
-----------------------------------------
djpj06
89 MKII Golf w/ 96 ABA 2.0 8v
??? miles
Dyno: Dynojet
96 OBDII long block (96000mi)
aeg intake manifold
aeg fuel rail and injectors
tt 268* cam w/dual springs and chip
kn cone filter
lightened flywheel
1.8t tb
aba downpipe and cat
tt 2.25 exaust
108whp - 119 
ft/lbs
VDUBIN 
1995 golf 2.0 N/A
160,000 /
Dyno/Shop Dynojet @ trackMasters - Huntsville, AL
Engine modification details
Techtonics Tuning 268 Cam
Techtonics Tuning 268 Cam Gear (Set +3)
Techtonics Tuning 268 Chip
K&N Air Filter
Gutted Air Box (No Swiss Cheese)
2.5" Straight Pipe Exhaust
Gutted Cat
Disabled EGR Pipe
Innovate LM-1 Wideband Sensor
HP/TQ numbers WITH a link to a dyno sheet.
119.55 hp / 123.32 tq
-------------------------------------------------------
jamesr88
94 jetta
150,000
dyno jet/ university of northwestern ohio tech college
ported obd1 upper and lower manifold
dual valve springs
t.t. 276 cam
matching t.t. chip
oem exhaust with test pipe and vr muffler
rebuilt head
mk4 lifters
k&n drop in
a/c delete
power steering delete
wrd poly mounts
123 whp/122 tq




















_Modified by WolfGTI at 2:28 PM 8-21-2009_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Naturally Aspirated (N/A) 2.0L MK4, AEG, AZG - block based*

*N/A MKIV 2.0*
McNeil
1995.5 Neuspeed 2.0 
104,XXX miles 
Dyno: Dynojet @ Bristol Dyno - Bristol CT
Neuspeed CAI
Neuspeed Chip
Neuspeed Pullies
Neuspeed 8mm Plugs
Denso Iridium wires
TT 2.25" ss catback
TT 268 cam
TT Dual valve springs
TT Titanium retainers
112whp - 121 ft/lbs 
----------------------------------
fakehawk
2001 Jetta 2.0 8v
94,xxx miles
Dyno: Dynojet @ MC Racing - Overland Park, KS
USRT Short Runner Intake
Techtonics Tuning 268* Camshaft
Techtonics Tuning Lightweight/Heavy Duty Valvetrain
Magnecore Wires
New Stock Plugs
AEM Dryflow Filter
No Cat
No Muffler
Only Stock resonator
98whp - 112ft/lbs


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Forced Induction (Turbocharged / Supercharged) 2.0L Mk3 - ABA block based*

*FI 2.0*
GTijoejoe
1998 GTI 2.0t 8v
88,xxx miles
Dyno: Dynojet @ NGP Performance Aberdeen, MD
t3/t4E 50 trim
034efi 
310cc injector
4bar fpr
3" full turbo back exhaust
Spearco 20x8x3" FMIC
260/256 TT cam w cam gear
HD valve springs
ATP exhaust mani
Tial 38mm WG, 50mm BOV
Stacked Head gaskets
JE pistons
Eurospec rods
ARP hardware all around
eurospec lightened flywheel
263whp - 280 ft/lbs @ 20psi
-----------------------------------------
BMGFifty
1996 GTi 2.0L 16V BBM S/C'd
97,xxx miles on the chassis
1500 miles on the engine
Dyno: Dynojet
ABA ODBI 2.0 block
Forged Pistons ~ 8.5:1 C/R
Stock 2.0l 16v head, cams and Intake/exhaust manifolds
BBM Supercharger Kit
55mm pulley
FMIC
Factory Management Tuned By Jeff Atwood (C2)
227whp - 217ft/lbs
---------------------------------------------
PBWB
1997 Getta 2.0L 8vT
120,000 miles on chassis
2,000 miles on motor
Dyno: Dynojet 248C @ Pro-Motion Tuning - Fredericksburg, VA
Custom fabricated 3" intake
ABA OBDI 2.0 block
C2 Motorsports 42# chip with Bosch green tops and 3" MAF
ARP Main studs
ARP U/C Head studs
Stock bottom end w/rebuild
P&P head w/HD springs and Ti retainers
Stock cam
BBM head spacer
ATP exhaust mani
ATP intercooler kit
ATP 2.5" downpipe
EIP 2.5" cat-back
EIP 2.5"high flow cat
Tial 38mm WG, Greddy Type S BOV (recirculated)
Garrett T3/T04E 57 trim (cold), .63 a/r (hot), stage III internals
Turbosmart E-boost EBC
Zeitronix wideband
OEM crank windage tray
STOCK AUTOMATIC O1M tranny (w/torque converter slip)
258whp @ 15psi
VDUBIN
1995 golf 2.0T
Milage 190,000
Dyno/Shop Dynojet @ trackMasters - Huntsville, AL
Engine modification details
Airesearch T03 .50 trim
Stock Cam
TT Cam Gear (Set +3)
Stock Chip
Green Top injectors 42#
2.5" Straight Pipe Exhaust
No Cat
Disabled EGR
Innovate LM-1 Wideband Sensor
No Intercooler
8 PSI of boost
HP/TQ numbers WITH a link to a dyno sheet.
163.40 hp / 187.85 tq

Salsa GTI
1988 GTI 2.0t
G60 trans
Atp manifold
Tial 38mm waste gate piped back in under car
t3/48/60 turbo
3 inch down pipe and full exaust
C2 software 440 injectors
forge 007 dirverter valve
VR6 maf
2.5 inch innercooler piping
20x6x3 front mount bar and plate innercooler
stock compression and engine 25,000 miles
16psi boost
I Should have left it at 12psi 
16psi 
Zorba2.0
1997 Jetta GT
125k miles
Dynojet Portable dyno- Pro-Dyno.net
At time of dyno, OBD2 
Lysholm with 63mm pulley
034efi IC standalone
BBM Stage 3 intercooler
2.25" TT stainless with Borla, cat-deleted,
lightened flywheel 42lb injectors
NGK BKR5e plugs
260/268º TT cam
Lower compression Headgasket
mkIV intake manifold
193hp/172tq 




_Modified by WolfGTI at 9:17 PM 7-10-2007_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Forced Induction (Turbocharged / Supercharged) 2.0L MK4, AEG, AZG - block based*

McNeil
1995.5 Neuspeed S/C'd 2.0 8v
104,XXX miles 
Dyno: Dynojet @ Bristol Dyno - Bristol CT
Neuspeed s/c with stock 2.8 pulley
Neuspeed CAI
4 bar fpr
tt 2.25 cat back
tt260 cam
titanium retainors
dual valve springs
Neuspeed 8mm wires
Denso Iridium IK20
141whp - 141 ft/lbs
-------------------------------------------


----------

